# Tutorial for a "Rock Chick" look [link]



## JCBean (Jul 16, 2007)

So, on another forum I belong to, we were set the challenge of coming up with a Rock Chick look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's my version of it:

Rock Chick Tut

It's meant to look not very polished-my idea of rock chick is smudgy, dark and a little unfinished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 16, 2007)

Hot!  This is my all-time favorite from you!  Great job!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 16, 2007)

Ooh MACATTACK-thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 So glad you like it, it was a bit of an experiment, I must say


----------



## nunu (Jul 16, 2007)

wooow u loook sooo goooood! i cod never do the eyeliner thing at the end it jst dsnt work with me!!!! bt u look gorgeous!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Nunu!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trust me, it took a lot of practice, I've still not got it down pat yet (one of the lines is slightly wonky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

xx


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 16, 2007)

You look awesome.  Let me ask you...  how do you blend your creme blush?  With your fingers or a brush, and if so what kind of brush?


----------



## mixtapevanity (Jul 16, 2007)

This is gorgeous. I love the smokey, smudgey look.


----------



## frocher (Jul 17, 2007)

...


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking great as usual


----------



## JCBean (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzyray822* 

 
_You look awesome.  Let me ask you...  how do you blend your creme blush?  With your fingers or a brush, and if so what kind of brush?_

 
Hey Dizzyray!

I just use my fingers to apply and cream blush! 

x


----------



## JCBean (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 17, 2007)

I love it, thanks!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 17, 2007)

You're welcome Karen B! x


----------



## breathless (Jul 19, 2007)

i've gotta say that this look suits your face very well! very cute!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Breathless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was totally unplanned what I'd do/use, I just got my makeup out and went for it lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------

